# Charter Club of Marco Beach-Hilton



## badgerfan (Nov 9, 2007)

What is fair price to pay for a floating week at this Hilton managed resort?  We are looking at resales.  Their floating weeks cover weeks 17-51.   What would be the expected closing costs?  We like the beaches in this part of Florida.  Any other suggestions or advice would be appreciated.  As you may have guessed - we are new at this!!!!


----------



## JLB (Nov 9, 2007)

Since you are new at this, this may sound strange, but that is off season.

Interesting that it breaks down that way, 17-51.

A really good buy would be weeks 1-16.


----------



## JLB (Nov 9, 2007)

I have made a gazillion posts about SW FL.

In a nutshell, the HGVC resorts are the best in that area.  However, there are several, comfortable lesser resorts that you could purchase reasonably.  We have a few of those lesser resorts that we favor.  I think you could get something, even in Snowbird Season, for $2500.


----------



## badgerfan (Nov 9, 2007)

JLB said:


> I have made a gazillion posts about SW FL.
> 
> In a nutshell, the HGVC resorts are the best in that area.  However, there are several, comfortable lesser resorts that you could purchase reasonably.  We have a few of those lesser resorts that we favor.  I think you could get something, even in Snowbird Season, for $2500.


Coud you point me toward some good buys - values?  How are the other Hilton managed resorts in Marco?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 10, 2007)

Went to Charter CLub in May in the North Building floor 10 with a terrific view. Resort resale price was around $8500 with the Hilton Club fee of #$399 included. 

I have seen weeks sell on ebay for the same float period for upper $4-$6k. There are a few fixed weeks at CC in that time period. Weeks 1-16 from my list were somewhere in the $14-mid 20k range. 

 Beautiful island and great beach plus you would be next door to the newer Marriott being built that sells for far more.

We toured Eagle's Nest and the float period was about the same price. CC and EN were a little different but both were beachfront. No pressure to buy from either rep.


----------



## mgeez (Nov 10, 2007)

We just closed on an Eagles Nest Float week . I've studied this thread for years and vacationed at the Marco Island Marriott for the past 7 years. I know there are (maybe) some better HGVC properties to get into the club with, regarding M.F.'s, but Marco is where we love. The EN is right beside the Marriott hotel and a stone's throw from Crystal Shores on the other side. The CC is right in the middle of it all also. You can't make a mistake on either one, imho. We are extremely pleased with our purchase because I have read over and over to purchase where you primarily plan to vacation. The additional perks the hgvc offers such as open season reservations make HGVC #1 in our opinion. It just suits the style of vacation we prefer, most of the time last minute, since we get free SW standby family tickets. We purchased our floater from Joanne Peters, which I highly reccommend for $5500. Find what looks like a good deal and always offer lower than the asking price and stick to your offer, especially now in the 4th Qtr. Last month I saw a CC unit sell for < 3500. Someone got a deal! You will not be disappointed buying into SW Florida. Just read some of the threads complaining how hard it is to trade there.
mark


----------



## JLB (Nov 10, 2007)

Speaking of the Eagle's Nest, right next door is an intimate little low-rise named Club Regency.  Sorta the Yin to EN's Yang.  We sorta go for the smaller, more intimate ones, where folks look familiar year after year.

All of the SW FL HGVC resorts are nicer, a notch above most other resorts in the area.  

I suggest you google something like _Southwest Florida Timeshares For Sale_. or specific resorts, like _Lahaina Inn Timeshares For Sale_.  I did that recently for the ugly little resort we really like amd there was a week 52 on one site for $2500.  When we last stayed, our favorite unit our favorite week was for sale for $2000, but by the first business day (the day after New Year's Day), it was supposedly sold.  A comparable unit the same same was $4000.

Here's the HGVC SW FL Resorts:

*Ft. Myers Beach*
Seawatch on the Beach

*Captiva Island*
The Cottages at South Seas Resort
Planatation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort
Plantation House at South Seas Resort
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort

*Marco Island*
The Charter Club of Marco Beach
Club Regency of Marco Island
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort
The Surf Club Resort

*Sanibel Island*
Casa Ybel Resort
Hurricane House Resort
Sanibel Cottage Resort
Shell Island Beach Club
Tortuga Beach Club Resort

*Here's the RCI resorts:*

Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort (#0045)  RID
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

 	Lehigh Resort Club (#0101)  RID
	231 Joel Blvd. 
	Lehigh Acres   FL   33972 USA 
	Phone: 239/368-2022 
www.vriresorts.com

	Sanibel Beach Club II (#0132)  GC
	205 Periwinkle Way 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957  USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5772 

	Island Towers (#0173) RID
	4900 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-5795 

	Charter Club Resort of Naples Bay (#0212)  RID
	1000 10th Ave. S. 
	Naples   FL   34102 USA 
	Phone: 239/261-5559 
www.charterclubresort.com

	Caribbean Beach Club (#0224)  RID
	7600 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-6111 
www.vriresorts.com

	Casa Ybel Resort (#0229)  GC
	2255 W. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-3145 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	The Surf Club of Marco (#0344)  RID
	540 S. Collier Blvd. 
	Marco Island   FL   34145 USA 
	Phone: 239/642-5800 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Lahaina Inn Resort (#0459)  RID
	5580 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-4414 
www.lahainaresort.com

	Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort (#0601)  GC
	6550 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931  USA 
	Phone: 239/463-4469 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Royal Beach Club (#0604)
	800 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-9494 
www.royalbeachclub.com

	White Sands Resort Club (#0612)
	260 Third St. S. 
	Naples   FL   34102 USA 
	Phone: 239/261-4144 
www.whitesandsresortclub.com

	The Charter Club of Marco Beach (#0613)  GC
	700 S. Collier Blvd. 
	Marco Island   FL   34145 USA 
	Phone: 239/394-4192 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Tropical Sands Resort (#0721)  RID
	7785 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931USA 
	Phone: 239/463-1133 
www.tropicalsands1.com

	Eagle's Nest Beach Resort (#0731)  GC
	410 S. Collier Blvd. 
	Marco Island   FL   34145 USA 
	Phone: 239/394-5167 
www.eaglesnestmarco.com

	Sea Oats Beach Club (#0763)  
	1720 Gulf Blvd. 
	Englewood   FL   34223 USA 
	Phone: 941/474-3611 
www.vacationfla.com

	Bel-Air Beach Club (#1153)  RID
	780 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-7773 

 	Bonita Resort & Club (#1680) H
	26101 Hickory Blvd. 
	Bonita Beach   FL   34134 USA 
	Phone: 239/992-5198 
www.vriresorts.com

	Marco Resort & Club (#1861)  RID
	1202 Bald Eagle Drive 
	Marco Island   FL   34145 USA 
	Phone: 239/394-2777 
www.marcoresortandclub.com

	Golf Villas of Bonita Springs (#1863)  H
	10085 Maddox Lane 
	Bonita Springs   FL   34135 USA 
	Phone: 239/947-3695 
www.bonitaspringsgolfvillas.com 

 	Kahlua Beach Club (#1873)  RID
	4950 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-5751 
www.kahluabeachclub.com

	Vanderbilt Beach & Harbour Club (#1882)  RID
	9301 Gulf Shore Drive 
	Naples   FL   34108 USA 
	Phone: 239/597-5098 
	Gulf Pointe of Naples (#2009)  RID
	9439 Gulfshore Drive 
	Naples   FL   34108 USA 
	Phone: 239/591-3002 

	Club Regency of Marco Island (#2023)  GC
	500 S. Collier Blvd. 
	Marco Island   FL   34145 USA 
	Phone: 239/394-8197 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Shell Island Beach Club Resort (#2197)  GC
	255 Periwinkle Way 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-4497 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Sandcastle Beach Club (#2198)  H
	905 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-9368 
www.sandcastlebeachclub.com

	Windward Passage Resort (#2644) H
	418 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-1194 
www.vriresorts.com

	Plantation House at South Seas Resort (#2765)  GC
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Tortuga Beach Club Resort (#3022)  GC
	959 E. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-0400 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Marina Village at Snug Harbor (#3024)  RID
	645 San Carlos Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33932 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-3949 
www.marinavillage.cc

	Estero Island Beach Club (#3033)  H
	1840 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-6116 
www.ralresorts.com

	Plantation Bay Villas (#3038)  
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Mariner's Boathouse & Beach Resort (#3039) 
	7630 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-8787 
www.vriresorts.com

	Hurricane House Resort (#3041)
	2939 W. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-1696 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Sanibel Cottages Resort (#3042)  GC
	2341 W. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-1868 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	The Cottages at South Seas Resort (#3043)  
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com 

 	The South Seas Club at South Seas Resort (#3044)  GC
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Sanibel Beach Club (#3189)  GC
	626 Nerita St. 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-3382 
www.vriresorts.com

	Beach Club I (#3275)  RID
	326 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-2882 
www.vriresorts.com

	Surfrider Beach Club (#3276)  RID
	555 E. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-2161 
www.surfriderbeachclub.com

	Lighthouse Resort & Club (#3285)  GC
	210 Periwinkle Way 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-4162 
www.tkenoyer.com

	Fishermen's Village Resort Club (#4851)  H
	1200 W. Retta Esplanade 
	Punta Gorda   FL   33950  USA 
	Phone: 800/639-0020 
www.fishville.com

	Caribe Beach Resort (#5009)  RID
	2669 W. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-1166 
www.tkenoyer.com 

 	Charlotte Bay Resort & Club (#5107)  RID
	23128 Bayshore Road 
	Charlotte Harbor   FL   33980 USA 
	Phone: 941/627-2300 

	Sandrift Resort (#5143)  H
	613 E. Lake Drive 
	Naples   FL   34102 USA 
	Phone: 239/261-2380 
www.sandriftclub.com

	Sunrise Bay Resort & Club (#5146)  RID
	10 Tampa Place 
	Marco Island   FL   34145 USA 
	Phone: 239/394-5280 
www.sunrisebay@gulfaccess.net

	Lovers Key Beach Club & Resort (#5418)  
	8771 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/765-1040 
www.loverskey.com

	Sunset Cove Resort and Suites (#6298)  GC
	571 W. Elkcam Circle 
	Marco Island   FL   34145 USA 
	Phone: 239/393-3460 
www.sunsetmarco.com

	Englewood Beach and Yacht Club (#7836)
	1815 Gulf Blvd 
	Englewood   FL   34223 USA 
	Phone: 941/474-7761 
www.vacationfla.com


*Here's the II resorts:*

*Bonita Beach*

	Bonita Resort and Club • BAR 
	26101 Hickory Blvd. 
	Bonita Beach   FL   34134 USA 
	Phone: 239/992-5198 
www.vriresorts.com

*Englewood*

	Englewood Beach and Yacht Club • EBY
	1815 Gulf Boulevard
	Englewood, FL 34223
	941-474-7761                                                                                 
www.vacationfla.

	Sea Oats Beach Club  
	1720 Gulf Blvd. 
	Englewood   FL   34223 USA 
	Phone: 941/474-3611 
www.vacationfla.com

*
Ft. Myers Beach*

 	Beach Club I • PSB 
	326 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-2882 
www.vriresorts.com

	Caribbean Beach Club • CBC 
	7600 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-6111 
www.vriresorts.com

	Estero Island Beach Club • EIB 
	1840 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-6116 
www.ralresorts.com

	Kahlua Beach Club • KBC 
	4950 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-5751 
www.kahluabeachclub.com 

	Marina Village at Snug Harbor • MVS 
	645 San Carlos Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33932 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-3949 
www.marinavillage.cc 

	Mariner's Boathouse & Beach Resort • BOT 
	7630 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-8787 
www.vriresorts.com

	Seawatch On-the-Beach • SOB 
	6550 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931  USA 
	Phone: 239/463-4469 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

 	Tropical Sands Resort • TPS 
	7785 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-1133 
www.tropicalsands1.com

	Windward Passage Resort • WPR 
	418 Estero Blvd. 
	Fort Myers Beach   FL   33931 USA 
	Phone: 239/463-1194 
www.vriresorts.com

*Lehigh Acres*

	Lehigh Resort Club • LEH 
	231 Joel Blvd. 
	Lehigh Acres   FL   33972 USA 
	Phone: 239/368-2022 
www.vriresorts.com

*Naples and Marco Island*

 	Charter Club Resort of Naples Bay • CHN & CH1 
	1000 10th Ave. S. 
	Naples   FL   34102 USA 
	Phone: 239/261-5559 
www.charterclubresort.com

	Eagle's Nest on Marco Beach • EGL 
	410 S. Collier Blvd. 
	Marco Island   FL   34145 USA 
	Phone: 239/394-5167 
www.eaglesnestmarco.com

	Hyatt Coconut Plantation Resort • HCC		
	11800 Coconut Plantation Drive, 
	Bonita Springs, Florida, USA
	239/947-7300 
ttp://hyattcoconutplantation.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels

	Surf Club • SCM 
	540 S. Collier Blvd. 
	Marco Island   FL   34145 USA 
	Phone: 239/642-5800 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Vanderbilt Beach and Harbour Club • VBH 
	9301 Gulf Shore Drive 
	Naples   FL   34108 USA 
	Phone: 239/597-5098 

 	World Tennis Center Resort & Club • WTC	
	4800 Airport Rd. 
	Naples Florida 34105
	(239)263-1900
www.worldtenniscenter.com

*Punta Gorda*

	Fishermen's Village Resort Club • FVR 
	1200 W. Retta Esplanade 
	Punta Gorda   FL   33950  USA 
	Phone: 800/639-0020 
www.fishville.com

*Sanibel and Captiva*

 	Caribe Beach Resort • CEB
	2669 W. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-1166 
www.tkenoyer.com

	Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club • CYB
	2255 W. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-3145 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Cottages at South Seas Resort • COT 
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Harbourview Villas at South Seas Resort • HVV 
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Hurricane House • HHS 
	2939 W. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-1696 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com 

	Lighthouse Resort and Club • LRC 
	210 Periwinkle Way 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-4162 
www.tkenoyer.com

	Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort • PLN 
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com 

	Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort • PBS 
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Plantation House at South Seas Resort • PHH 
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Sanibel Beach Club I • SBC 
	626 Nerita St. 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-3382 
www.vriresorts.com

	Sanibel Beach Club II • SAB 
	205 Periwinkle Way 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957  USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5772 

	Sanibel Cottages • SBO 
	2341 W. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-1868 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Shell Island Beach Club • SIB 
	255 Periwinkle Way 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-4497 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	South Seas Club at South Seas Resort • SSP 
	P.O. Box 194 
	Captiva   FL   33924 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-5111 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com

	Surfrider Beach Club • SUR 
	555 E. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-2161 
www.surfriderbeachclub.com

	Tortuga Beach Club • TBC 
	959 E. Gulf Drive 
	Sanibel Island   FL   33957 USA 
	Phone: 239/472-0400 
www.hiltongrandvacations.com


I gotta run, so I don't have time to proof this post.  I'll check it this evening.  Feel free to email me about specific resorts or the area.


----------



## badgerfan (Nov 11, 2007)

*Thank You!!*

Thank you for taking time to respond.  Being  new at this, I appreciate your meaningful advice!!  We enjoyed Marco Island and plan on returning--quiet, beautiful, and a great escape!


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's a view of what's where on Marco:


----------



## Neesie (Nov 13, 2007)

JLB, thanks for posting that massive list of SW Fla resorts!  I think I'll take it with when we go to Florida in January.  We'll be starting out with an exchange week at Vacation Village in Weston (Ft. Lauderdale) and then driving alligator alley over to Ft. Myers / Naples where we have relatives.  I have in the past ripped the Florida pages out of my RCI book to look at other RCI resorts when we're in the neighborhood.  But now I'll use your list!

Thanks! 

Denise


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 13, 2007)

JLB,

Here's a couple website links for two resorts on your list:

Vanderbilt Beach and Harbour Club - www.vbhctimeshare.com

and Gulf Pointe of Naples - www.gulfpointeintervals.com


Thanks for a great list.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 14, 2007)

JLB,

Ok, I managed to get a couple more website links:

Sanibel Beach Club II - www.tkenoyer.com

Bel-Air Beach Club - www.bel-airbeachclub.com

Island Towers - under construction

Charlotte Bay Resort - got recording when I tried to call, couldn't find a website for them

Richard


----------



## Bxian (Nov 15, 2007)

We got a decent deal at the Charter Club last winter-bought a float week.  I believe that the float week time frame also includes week 1.  Ours is a float week and that's when we are giong down to stay in our unit for the first time.  I recommend calling either Seth Nock (independent agent who is terrific) or Jeanne Shook (onsite Charter Club agent who sold us our unit).  

We took a walk-through of the Charter Club when we were visiting the Marco Island Marriott.  At that time, we were just starting to mull over the idea of a timeshare.  Most of the Charter Club units (excpet for a few in the South buildng) have amazing views of the Gulf.


----------



## Iowa Rod (Nov 15, 2007)

I paid 5000 for mine just this yr. I have a week 17-52.
Rod


----------



## JLB (Nov 15, 2007)

Gosh, maybe I should have wirtten the book after all, despite the discouragement from II.   

Actually, it's more like compiling information than writing a book.

But then, all writers do is compile information, by placing the same words we've seen before, but in a new order.     or not

Yeah, I've been to most of those sites. Thanks
- - - - -


----------



## JLB (Nov 15, 2007)

I have not seen anything to suggest that we are not still on for some type of get-together in SW FL January 5-11.

Tuesday, January 8 at Iquana Mia in Bonita Springs has been mentioned for a late lunch/early dinner---dunch or linner.


----------

